# Laserlängenmessung 10m auf Holz



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

Hallo ihr Sensorspezialisten,

wer hat gute Erfahrungen mit einer Laserlängenmessung direkt auf eine
gesägte Holzfläche gemacht?
Ich suche sowas mit einem Messbereich ..10m, Genauigkeit 1cm;
Diese Genauigkeit auch im Temperaturbereich von ca. -10..+35 Grad C.
Signalausgang Wunsch: analoges Normsignal.

Gruß FA


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Hallo Friedrich-Alexander,
ich kann nur berichten das ich da sehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht
habe, da Holz eine Lebende Oberfläche ist. So ein Astloch kann da 
schon große problemme bereiten.

gruß helmut


----------



## TimoK (2 August 2010)

Ich habe selber nichts mit Holzverarbeitung zu tun, aber ich kenne es von Kollegen aus der Ecke, dass dann z.B. mehrere Sensoren nebeneinander positioniert werden, aus diesen Werten wird dann nach Plausibilitätsprüfung ein Mittelwert gebildet. 
Hierdurch bekommt man Probleme wie z.B. Astlöcher, Sägespäne o.ä. recht gut in den Griff.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.

Denkt Ihr es ist ein Problem wenn wie hier die Länge eines Balkens durch
Messung auf die gesägten Stirnseiten erfolgt. Ist der Laserfleck in einigen
Metern Abstand nicht groß genug um kleine Fehlerstellen im Holz zu überdecken?

Gruß FA


----------



## TimoK (2 August 2010)

Also in 10 Metern Abstand ist der Laserpunkt auch nur wenige Millimeter groß, hier wirst du keine Astlöcher mit ausgleichen können. Andererseits solltest du an den Stirnseiten weniger Astlöcher o.ä. haben, die Probleme bereiten ( Denke ich mal, Äste wachsen ja eher seitlich aus einem Baum...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

aber bei einen Querschnitt könnte der Sägeschlag wieder ein Problemm
bereiten, je nach dem wie grob der ist. Da es sich nach Sägewerk anhört,
wird das nicht gerade ein feiner Schnitt sein. Da hilft nur eins Probieren.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Das mit dem Probieren ist halt so eine Sache.
Wenn man die Komponenten gekauft hat will die keiner mehr zurücknehmen.
Wie könnte man das sonst realisieren? Anderes Messverfahren?

Gruß FA


----------



## TimoK (2 August 2010)

Hallo,

wenn es definitiv nicht mehr wie 10m werden:

http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!O1D100.html

Lichtfleckdurchmesser bei 10m 6mm

Bei weiteren Entfernungen:

http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!O1D106.html

geht bis 75m, der Lichtfleck bei 10m wird ähnlich sein wie o.g.

Bei einem Listenpreis von ~250 Euro würde ich 2 Stück nebeneinander vorsehen und hieraus den Mittelwert bilden. So bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


Edit: Die genannten Sensoren sind nicht genau genug für deine Anwendung! Von daher wirst du mit den Kosten auch sicher etwas teurer werden. Vom Grundsatz her würde ich es aber trotzdem so machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten. Das mit dem Probieren ist halt so eine Sache.
> Wenn man die Komponenten gekauft hat will die keiner mehr zurücknehmen.
> ...


 
Bemuster doch die Lichtschranke, die meisten Hersteller machen das...


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Wenn man die Komponenten gekauft hat will die keiner mehr zurücknehmen.


Also ich habe mir auch schon viele Teile Leihweise / Testweise zuschicken lassen. Geht eigentlich recht problemlos.
Gerade nach Messen ist das immer aktuell. 
Da versprechen die ja das blaue vom Himmel was ihr Teil alles kann, bis man es dann in der Praxis hat.

@Helmut, ist "Bemustern" Leihweise? Noch nie gehört.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> @Helmut, ist "Bemustern" Leihweise? Noch nie gehört.


 
genau "Bemustern" heißt so viel wie in Augenschein nehmen,
kannst du dich nicht erinnern wie sie dich für den Militärdienst
Bemustert haben, die kalten hände des Arzt/in, die Familen-
Plannung in die Hand genommen hat und sagte jetzt husten Sie mal


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2010)

Hallo,
den Vorschlag von Helmut kann ich so nur unterstreichen. Bei so etwas grundsätzlich nicht "die Katze im Sack kaufen". Alle mir bekannten Sensorik-Hersteller lassen sich notfalls auf so etwas (ausprobieren am lebenden Objekt) ein.

Allerdings habe ich bei der genannten Aufgabenstellung so meine Zweifel ob das optisch etwas wird. Bekanntlich machen optische Sensoren ja keine Laufzeitmessung sondern eine Triangulationsmessung (d.h. es wird gemessen wie die Winkeländerung des zurückkommenden Lichtstrahls ist). So etwas funktioniert ganz gut bei gleichmäßigen aber ggf. sehr schlecht bei rauhen und ungleichmäßigen Oberflächen. Ich würde hier vielleicht doch versuchen, es irgendwie anders zu lösen. Es kann schließlich dann auch noch sein, dass wenn man es mit der einen Holzsorte so halbwegs hinbekommen hat, dass es dann mit der nächsten Sorte (oder auch nur Charge) schon nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> genau "Bemustern" heißt so viel wie in Augenschein nehmen,
> kannst du dich nicht erinnern wie sie dich für den Militärdienst
> Bemustert haben, die kalten hände des Arzt/in, die Familen-
> Plannung in die Hand genommen hat und sagte jetzt husten Sie mal


Das hatte ich bis gerade eben erfolgreich aus meinem Gedächtnis verdrängt.
Danke :sad:


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

Danke für die weiteren Antworten und Einschätzungen.
Danke für den Hinweis mit der Bemusterung. Ich werde IFM mal nach Erfahrungen für die geplante Anwendung fragen.
Die technischen Daten der Sensoren lassen erwarten, dass es nicht so einfach wird mit Lasertriangulation zu messen (Reflektionsgrad, konstante Temperatur..)
Ist es wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir auch vorschwebt, mit irgendwelchen Antrieben ein Seilzuglängenmessystem bis zum Anschlag (Balken) vorzuschieben. Gibt es da nichts eleganteres?

Wie gesagt ich kontaktiere IFM auf alle Fälle.

Gruß FA


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 August 2010)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir auch vorschwebt, mit irgendwelchen Antrieben ein Seilzuglängenmessystem bis zum Anschlag (Balken) vorzuschieben. Gibt es da nichts eleganteres?
> 
> Wie gesagt ich kontaktiere IFM auf alle Fälle.
> 
> Gruß FA


 
So schlimm ist das doch auch nicht. Schönen Pneumatikzylinger mit einer Fläche als Anschlag. Und auf diese Fläche kannst du dann wiederum eine Lasermessung machen. Wenn es genau sein soll dann sogar mit Spiegel als Referenzfläche.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 August 2010)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich kontaktiere IFM auf alle Fälle.
> 
> Gruß FA


Sick bietet hier auch gute Lösungen. Ob die für diese spezielle Anwendungsfall geeignet sind oder auch damit Probleme haben, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort,

gibt es Pneumatikzylinder mit einigen m Länge?
die Balken sind von ca. 2m .. max 10m. Wenn man beidseitig misst und
seitlich einen Sicherheitsabstand von ca 1m einhalten will (versetztes liegen des Balkens),
dann sind das immer noch ca. 4..5m die man für jede Seite bräuchte.

Gruß FA


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 August 2010)

@Rainer Hönle:

Danke, ich werde auch SICK mal anfragen.

Gruß FA


----------



## jack911 (3 August 2010)

Hallo,

also ich denke Limab würde da funktionieren...

http://www.limab.de/


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (3 August 2010)

Hallo Jack911,

das sieht sehr gut aus. Super, Danke für den Tip.
Ich kannte diese Firma bisher noch nicht, werde morgen mal Kontakt
aufnehmen. Hast was gut bei mir! 

Gruß FA


----------



## mariob (28 August 2010)

Hallo,
alternativ den örtlichen Vertreter für solche Sensorik bestellen, die können dann meist auch mit einer Leihstellung helfen, bzw. existieren da vielleicht schon Erfahrungen....

Gruß
Mario


----------

